# Me a Puker Fan????



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well I finally found something that just might get me to be a Puker fan....

Rush Limbaugh rumored to be interested in buying the Vikes and moving them. uke: uke:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Newsflash for you Ken. The Vikings are moving with or without Rush.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Won't happen. The NFL would never allow it!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Well I finally found something that just might get me to be a Puker fan....
> 
> Rush Limbaugh rumored to be interested in buying the Vikes and moving them. uke: uke:


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

That would be too funny!!!


----------

